# Got accepted to...



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Westfield State College.(Sorry I haven't been around lately, been busy with school and work/Explorers). Found out a week or two ago, and have decided to enroll. Plan to major in CJ, and apply for their Student Security Unit ASAP(second semester IIRC). 

Work is ok, and Police Explorers is going great, as I'm probably going to be promoted to Lieutenant in a few months. And we've had a ton of cool classes recently including a drug recognition class, and a trip to the S&amp;W academy. And a couple cool ones planned, including a visit to the MSP academy, an EVPO is going to come in, and ride along's.

And for those who remember me trying to decide whether I was going to do military or college. I've obviously decided to go to college, and decided that my career goal is to be hired full time with Westfield PD, the department I am currently an Explorer with.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Good luck.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

good luck, sounds like u got a good plan and that is the most important thing. u got a full plate- stay the course bro. ur doing all the right things. I wish i had it going on at your age.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Not to be a jerk but DO NOT GO TO SCHOOL FOR CRIMINAL JUSTICE! It is a waste of time and money. Get some sort of skill like Electrical engineering. Having a degree in CJ does not help you get a job at all so get in something that you can use. The only time I'd recomend going to school for CJ is if you already have a civil circus job or you are going to school out of state where you can get a job on a dept while in school. Just trying to help....I wish somebody told me before I wasted 4 years of my life.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats...I enjoyed Sociology (with a cert. in communications).


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Cool. Look into the Student Security Program there, I was on for four years. I Got the R/I academy and some other cool training &amp; experience dispatching and babysitting prisoners at WPD. The pay sucks, but its not about the pay.


----------



## cpd909 (Jun 13, 2002)

I have a bach in C.J.; does not help you get the job for most part. It helps after u get it with education incentive. Bear in mind, many towns when hiring full time req a degree. I see more and more of that lately, not only here, but out of state. C.J. degree is a dime a dozen now, maybe because it one of easiest programs out there, least the state school level. Westfield St. Alumn here


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

A CJ degree will not help you much for getting on the job as will military experience. When you are on the job as said it will help you financially. My PD had a recent sergeants exam and the new requirement was an associates degree in order just to take the exam. It left one guy out of luck who had been on for the past 12 years. A few guys were really pissed over the new requirement, but alot of PD's are following suit.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

A CJ degree is not a waste of time IF and only IF you take it seriously, study, and learn. There are alot of programs around that allow you to skate through and get the degree. Those programs WILL NOT help you if you don't put any effort in. If you apply yourself and actually learn something you should have a knowledge base that will help you through an interview process. If your career goals go beyond patrolman, you'd better have a bachelors. If you want to eventually be an administrator, you'd better be working on a Masters. People will take notice if you can say "I have a CJ degree and finished #1 in my class".

I don't think any degree is a waste of time. The degree is a piece of paper. The only thing wasted is your money if you don't apply yourself.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Do it. NO degree "helps" you getting on the job. CJ or EE or a flipping PhD. Good luck with it too.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i guess its not a waste of time if the PD u r applying to has it as a prereq.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

I am taking CJ because its whats intersts me the most. And I'd probably do better in something that intrests me over something that doesn't. 

And I know that I'm not gonna get a full time job right out of college, I'm hopefully gonna end up doing Reserve work with WPD(connections are good :wink: ) and probably other towns too for a while. And hopefully I can get a dispatching job then too.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

*W.S.C. alum.*

Good luck and say hi to Dr. Ascollilo, he's a C.J. prof. and a good guy. B.S. W.S.C.'90, along with MANY other friends and colleagues in L.E. Stay the course and enjoy your time, a degree is one thing that can't be taken away (unlike promotions and specialty assignments!) :evil:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

If you're looking for a part-time gig, look into West Springfield, especially around the time the Big E is in town. They tend to always need people.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I am a CJ major, and I realize it's one of the easiest degrees to get, but I am learning alot about the courts system and corrections, some police stuff too. I find it interesting and I love learning about it. I don't know what else I would go for in school other than CJ. Nothing interests me, and I'm really not GOOD at anything else. Maybe psych, but that's about it.

Good luck at Westfield.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't sell the CJ degree short. I took classes at four different institutions (2 private, 2 public) before completing the Masters program. I found no difference in work load or expectations at the private, "non-CJ" school. You get from the experience what you put in. The only advice I can give you is take advantage of the oppurtunity to complete a program while you're young. 

Good luck


----------

